# If you can find this on the uber app please post



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Apparently these few tricks causes my rating to be so low I think it should be lower than what they're telling me.

My rating chart has disappeared from the phone or app. That's why I was originally posted that proves there's no way for me to turn around and increase it. It is very pattern like technically to sine wave trending downward.

I would post my positive comments but there are a few that say please call me at send their phone numbers.

Was to compare charts and comments the negative ones. My chart was to consistent to be real. And to consistent to change.

I have a text that says I am one of their top drivers and are inviting me to try another one of their platforms


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Going through my memories looking through the past find out how I ended up here is an awesome skill to have. I'm sure I've posted it here before. Basically remember the bad things and learn from them and find your earliest memory.

The cigarette smell comment is most likely cigarette smell but one of my passengers asked me if I smoked and I offered her a cigarette.

Inappropriate behavior. I've never yelled at anyone I don't smoke when they're in the car I certainly don't grab and grope the passengers. Going to be a tough one. I may have SlideIT someone but it certainly wasn't that serious slight im working I depend on these people I know these people will rate me.

Missed turn thousands there has to be thousands.

Mistimed trip or being late. I have a positive comment that says I was running late and he got me there earlier than expected.

Being later mistimed is more on the passengers in the driver. I care very much for time even though its imaginary but we do have appointments even I have appointments I have to keep.

I do and the trips early because so many of the streets have speed humps and I am forced to slow down.

I know these people don't read minds don't care about what's going on around them they only see part of what is really out there s***.

but reality is off topic. Even I can't see the microbes crawling on both sides of my windshield if I look at the stoplight the pedestrian the bicyclist the clicking of the turn signal my heartbeat etc. Even I don't pay attention all the time but I am aware of it


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Cigarette Smell, some folks are very sensitive to it and will complain if you have a whiff on you from having one 10 minutes ago.

I have 3 mistimed trips, I'm guessing that all of them occurred from me not being able to end the trip right away due to a network issue. If you aren't starting the trip before the pax gets in, not much you can do about that one. 

Bottom line, don't give a few comments a second thought.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

#totallyConfused


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

is he talking in haiku? what does he mean , inappropriate behavior , he slide it to someone?


----------



## Nova828 (Oct 15, 2014)

My ratings tab has no issues reported and no star comments even though I've had 505 rides. Either I'm a mediocre driver not worth a complaint or compliment or that feature doesn't work for me yet.


----------



## ladyanya (Apr 5, 2015)

Where is this option located on the app


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

ladyanya said:


> Where is this option located on the app











Android


----------



## ladyanya (Apr 5, 2015)

So I guess that look is only for android users cause my app does not look like that


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

ladyanya said:


> So I guess that look is only for android users cause my app does not look like that


Yes. They haven't rolled out a new app for IOS yet.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

When you open the tab it looks like this.
You can access feedback and see comments from 5☆ rides and see where you stand amongst the top 20% of drivers in your area.


----------



## yolo25 (Aug 31, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> View attachment 19841
> 
> 
> When you open the tab it looks like this.
> You can access feedback and see comments from 5☆ rides and see where you stand amongst the top 20% of drivers in your area.


That's dope iOS needs to update


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

You can also see your net running total and pull up trip history without logging off.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Yeah apple is always behind, just like their innovation. Android on had his new app for over a month. The best feature is looking at the map without loggin in. I do surge only, so i used to log in to take a peek at where the surge were at but would get a ping in the process. No more worries now


----------

